# Which broadhead do you use and why?



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2021)

For years I shot the amazing *Thunderhead* 125; then switched to the 100gr version. When I found out the G5 *Montecs* (100gr) could be resharpened I switched to those. Then in an effort to get more blood on the ground, I switched to the fixed blade *Ramcat*. They've been great, but I really wish I could find a larger cutting fixed broadhead that could be resharpened. I'm sure there are plenty around. I'd love to hear what y'all shoot.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 6, 2021)

VPA, 3blade 1.25in cut


----------



## Sixes (Dec 6, 2021)

2 blade 125 grain Rage sc.

I shoot them because everything that I have shot with these heads have been devastated. I have trouble with blood since I am colorblind, but with these heads put in the right spot, I rarely need a blood trail and if I do, they make one that I can follow.

Most deer that I have shot have not made it more than a few seconds without going down.

I shot Slick Trick 125 magnums for years and never had an issue with them, and the only reason that I switched was to try something new. The ST mags hit hard and made big holes but the blood trails were nothing like what I found with the Rage.

Some hate them, but I have had 0 issues


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2021)

deast1988 said:


> VPA, 3blade 1.25in cut


@deast1988 vented or non? And what do you use to resharpen?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 6, 2021)

Rage, or a couple of different t heads like try glo 2 blade that act just like rage.


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 6, 2021)

I have been using the 100gr Grim Reaper Hybrid. It has worked great on Deer for me. Holes have been big and nasty. Lots of blood on the ground.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 6, 2021)

Love spitfires. Plenty big enough, but not so big. Good blade angle. Excellent tip. Cheap replacement blades, use most broad heads repeatedly with a change of blades. Great blood trails. 
Been using them for decades.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 6, 2021)

Muzzy 4 blade. Because they are affordable and have never let me down. And, they really are bad to the bone.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 6, 2021)

Ramcat 125s because they shoot exacly like my field points.


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 7, 2021)

Another vote for VPA 3 blades. I spent a lot of time looking at other heads and have shot deer with multiple heads over the last couple years. I really like the solid 3 blade design for a happy medium of blood trail, durability, and penetration. I put one head through 5 deer and would have got more use out of it if I could have found it after the last one I shot. You can also get these heads razor sharp. I ran out of the 1 1/4” cuts and now have 1 1/8” cuts vpas on most of my arrows. Only one deer to show for the 1 1/8” cut so far and didn’t look much at the blood trail because he was dead 10 yards from where he was shot. Another benefit of sharp cut on contacts that zip right through the deer is they often seem to not realize they’ve been hit if you aren’t going through bone. That was the case with the last one I shot and the reason he only went 10 yards.


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 7, 2021)

These are the only pictures I have from the vpa 1 1/4” broadheads. Neither deer went over 60 yards. One Had a red carpet of blood a blind man could have followed, the other was sufficient enough to track on a dim headlamp after realizing my big light was dead.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2021)

@sportsman94 Awesome! Do you prefer the vented heads, or no?


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Dec 8, 2021)

Vortex 100gr. And dead ringer super freaks 100gr.
Both are expanding with 2 1/4 and 2 1/2 " cuts.


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pilgrim said:


> @sportsman94 Awesome! Do you prefer the vented heads, or no?




I am shooting 200 grains so vented isn’t an option that I know of. I would expect the vents to make it louder though.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 8, 2021)

G5 montecs because they work and I bought a mess of them on clearance.  Easy to sharpen too.

I like fixed 1 piece blades.  

Nothing worse than fiddling with a broadhead that has removable blades.  Had several brands that I tried that just wouldn't stay together.   They were always rattling loose.  Great way to cut yourself too.


----------



## psedna (Dec 8, 2021)

Trying the SEVR expandable, grandson shot a nice doe and it did the job - I like that it pivots, flys straight/etc...  Holding out for a really good buck, hopefully will have more info sooon...


----------



## antharper (Dec 8, 2021)

I’m sold on rage and probably will never try anything else . They fly straight , have always opened for me and you can stick your hand through the deer afterwards .


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 8, 2021)

125gr Magnus Black Hornet Ser Razor

They are insanely sharp from the factory and with a strop I can get them scary. They resharpen well, and if all else fails the blades can be replaced with ease. They also fly really well out of my bow.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pilgrim said:


> @deast1988 vented or non? And what do you use to resharpen?



Vented have a hiss, like a slick trick.
solid seem quieter to me.
I like the 1 1/8th easier to tune IMO


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 8, 2021)

Pilgrim,
 Look at Simmons Broadheads if you want a monster COC that can be resharpened.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 18, 2021)

Original Rage out of my LX, Killzones out of my Z7, Hypodermics out of my Heli-m and Grim Reapers out of my Halon5, its crazy because I’ve tried to swap them around but they all don’t pattern the same, all 100gr


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 19, 2021)

sportsman94 said:


> I am shooting 200 grains so vented isn’t an option that I know of. I would expect the vents to make it louder though.


I shoot knockoffs and really like the rage version. I got the fixed Montec knockoff and it sings really loud! I may sling one at a squirrel but I won’t hunt with it. When the collar less rage version show up, I’ll try some of those. If I bought $10 a piece heads, I’d get schwackers or spitfires from NAP.


----------



## Old Man Wisdom (Dec 21, 2021)

125 grain Grimm Reapers... they open em up like a zipper and fly true.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 21, 2021)

150 grn SEVR Robusto mechanical.  Dang near unbreakable with their pivoting blade technology.  Good price point, and they are only sold online individually, or in a pack.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 21, 2021)

100 grain Rage 

Crossbow

Basically they are a can opener. 


Best of luck to all.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 21, 2021)

Rage hypodermics. My son and I both use them. Multiple deer each year and they don't go far, big holes and great blood trails. Just confidence in knowing that if we are off a little they have helped us still recover the animal.


----------



## uturn (Dec 21, 2021)

I’ve used NAP Killzone for years, I buy the crossbow bolt heads cause they are 2” cut but I have recently a couple years back added Ramcats to my quiver...I carry them both in my quiver now!

Both are Deadly!


----------



## c3chaos (Dec 25, 2021)

Shwacker 100 grain 2”. Complete pass thru. Mighty exit hole.


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 25, 2021)

Which Broadhead? Rage 2 Blade.

Why? Because I don't like tracking.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 25, 2021)

Buckman18 said:


> Which Broadhead? Rage 2 Blade.
> 
> Why? Because I don't like tracking.
> 
> View attachment 1124636



Great pic Buckman!  Chip off the ole block.


----------



## hikingthehills (Dec 27, 2021)

ddd-shooter said:


> Love spitfires. Plenty big enough, but not so big. Good blade angle. Excellent tip. Cheap replacement blades, use most broad heads repeatedly with a change of blades. Great blood trails.
> Been using them for decades.


That's the only broadhead I'll hunt with unless I'm shooting through the mesh in a blind. Then I use Ramcats. Spitfire hasn't let me down and I've probably shot more than 60 with them. 2 this year have dropped from them for me.


----------



## James12 (Dec 28, 2021)

Anyone used the NAP Killzone practice heads?  Do they fly similarly ?


----------



## philtuts (Jan 1, 2022)

Rage 100gr hypo 2 blade. Deadly.


----------



## Long Cut (Jan 2, 2022)

Iron Will S100’s, Wide 100’s, Exodus Swept, Magnus Buzzcut, Slick Trick Magnum, Grim Reaper WTS are my personal favorites


----------



## James12 (Jan 2, 2022)

Going to try the Magnus 4 Blade Stinger.


----------



## LTFDretired (Jan 3, 2022)

Rage


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Jan 4, 2022)

James12 said:


> Anyone used the NAP Killzone practice heads?  Do they fly similarly ?


Yes pretty close.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 11, 2022)

I've used slick tricks a bunch. No complaints and easy to re-sharpen. They are about the easiest fixed blade to tune there are.


----------



## BBQOutdoors77 (Jan 12, 2022)

Muzzy because I’ve never had one go more than 50 yards and they have given me awesome blood trails


----------



## TarponStalker (Jan 12, 2022)

I like the G5 Montec because they fly great and are very accurate from my bow. My theory is you must hit the target before any other factors come into play. I prefer the carbon model as they’re easier to sharpen. I like simple.


----------



## James12 (Jan 13, 2022)

TarponStalker said:


> I like the G5 Montec because they fly great and are very accurate from my bow. My theory is you must hit the target before any other factors come into play. I prefer the carbon model as they’re easier to sharpen. I like simple.



What setup do you shout?


----------



## TarponStalker (Jan 14, 2022)

James12 said:


> What setup do you shout?


I shoot a Matthews Triax 53#


----------



## swampwise42 (Jan 15, 2022)

Qad exodus 125 grain swept, anything Magnus, NAP thunderhead. They sharp, they fly well, they put em down quick. Have Rages and Rage knockoffs but never shot them at an animal. Maybe next year.


----------



## wesedenfield (Jan 18, 2022)

100g 2" Swhacker expandable.

Shooting these because they fly identical to field tips. Might have to be pickier on shot placement but they are very effective. Big fixed blades can be tuned to group with field tips but may not be as forgiving should your form not be perfect in the stand(why i dont shoot them)...that being said, they penetrate much better thru bone.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 19, 2022)

X2 on 100grain Swhacker. 
1. Fly exactly like field tips 
2. Simple open on impact design, never fail to deploy 
3. Reasonable price
4. Most importantly they are lethal.

I switched to them about 6 years ago and will never go back to fixed blades. Every deer I’ve shot with them went down in sight.


----------



## the Lackster (Jan 19, 2022)

Rage chisel tip extreme for me. I have killed probably 8 or 10 with them and have zero complaints thus far.


----------



## finnhunter (Jan 30, 2022)

Pilgrim said:


> When I found out the G5 *Montecs* (100gr) could be resharpened I switched to those. I really wish I could find a larger cutting fixed broadhead that could be resharpened. I'm sure there are plenty around. I'd love to hear what y'all shoot.


Have you thought about the 125 gr G5's?  That's what I use. They are a bit larger than the 100 grain.  Not by much, but they've worked great for me over the years.


----------



## alwayslookin (Feb 25, 2022)

Slick Trick and VPA 150 grain.  All steel and tough as they come.  Guess I've been using them for a while (date on pic) lol


----------



## Qazaq15 (Feb 25, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> X2 on 100grain Swhacker.
> 1. Fly exactly like field tips
> 2. Simple open on impact design, never fail to deploy
> 3. Reasonable price
> ...



They're easy to fix too.  I had one blade get bent when it hit dirt after a pass thru.  I bent it back with a table vice, sharpened it, and it was good to go.


----------



## Cypress knee (Feb 27, 2022)

Slick trick magnums. Tough as nails , fly like field points , and leave great blood trails.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 27, 2022)

Muzzy trocar 3 blades.Ive  been using them for years and never seen a need to change, tough as nails and deadly.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 3, 2022)

Bipolar 165 gr took the buck in my profile picture. Crown from Thorn broadheads 100gr, and Wasp Jackhammer 3 blade. No issues with any of them.


----------



## phillips david 123 (Apr 19, 2022)

I've shot several different broadheads and the ones that seem to do best is the ones that go in one lung and out the other.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 20, 2022)

Exodus 125 swept back blades. Fixed blades. They open every time!


----------



## ILbowhntr (May 16, 2022)

Broadheads are my Achilles heal. I can not leave well enough alone.
Shot close to 20 different heads over the years.
Heads that failed for me, 2 mechanicals. Hypodermic and a Spitfire.
Shot Muzzy 3 blade for years. Took probably 20 deer and 9 African animals. Zero issues. Blades not as good as they used to be.
ViperTrick for several years, but quality went downhill too.
Shot VPA last couple years, hard on deer and hogs. 
Back to Magnus Buzzcuts this year. I keep drifting back to them.
Looking to pick up some 125 heads to finish out my elk arrow. Seriously considering the QAD Exodus full. Like I said, can’t leave it alone.


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 19, 2022)

125gr Rage 3-blade. Best heads on the market and just like Antharper said I’ve never had a failure with Rage.


----------



## James12 (Oct 2, 2022)

Here’s some G5 Megameat love


----------



## BOWFINWHITT (Oct 2, 2022)

I use a vortex 100 hr 2 1/2" cut or a dead ringer super freak 2 1/4" cut been shooting these since late 90s. And I try to shoot center body that way if I do hit gut or liver I will find the next day . Double lung and you'll hear the deer go down if you don't see it fall. Works for me.


----------



## Turkeyhunter3400 (Oct 4, 2022)

German Kinetic and Grizzly Stick 125XL. Why: 1.5 cut solid broadhead on a paper wheel for 2 minutes is the sharpest broadhead I have ever seen. Shot a 190 lb. buck, pulled it out of the dirt and it still shaves.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Oct 4, 2022)

Still really liking the Magnus Black Hornet Ser Razor in 125 gr

Believe I am at 8 deer total with them and all 8 have been pass through. Total arrow weight is 585gr so that helps as well.


----------



## deerslayer0369 (Oct 4, 2022)

Ramcat orginal’s 100gr and Annihilator’s 100gr both deadly and fly like darts. The annihilators penetrate unbelievably, haven’t found a bone they won’t bust through yet…and I have photo evidence that will not be posted here bc I’m not about to be harassed and bashed for my shot choice.


----------



## RealIsPatt (Oct 6, 2022)

Iron Will 175 grain single bevel. Because I’ve always got a pass through, from deer to bear to hogs. they are wicked sharp and can easily re sharpen.


----------



## OffTheBeatnPath (Oct 7, 2022)

Wasp jak hammers or old rocket steel heads. Good blood trails and always a pass through and a piled up deer under 100 yds. They are tough little heads too. I've shot the wider cut mechanicals and never get more than 1 use out of them


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 7, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> I am shooting 200 grains so vented isn’t an option that I know of. I would expect the vents to make it louder though.


I just started playing with some vented GrizzlyStik samarai heads today. They do make some noise when flying. They are loud. Any vented or odd shaped head is gonna make a whoosh sound.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 7, 2022)

Personally I think the best fixed blade broadhead with the best backing out there is Magnus.  I've got a bunch of their products...they stand behind them and I think they do great work!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Oct 8, 2022)

Iron Will and Grizzly Maasai both 200 grains


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Oct 8, 2022)

2" Rage 100 grn. because they kill quickly and blood trails. Also shoot 4 Blade Muzzy 100 grn tried and true broadhead here and they shoot good.


----------



## Stainlessman (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm new to archery using a crossbow. I used a Muzzy Trocar crossbow broadhead to shoot my first deer. The entrance hole was a diamond shape huge hole but only two drops of blood was found. That was it. No trail to follow. My nephew just shot a 130 lb doe the other late afternoon. Arrow went straight thru. He had a blood trail that we followed but again very little. He was shooting the same broadhead as mine. Deadly. But not alot of blood from it. So. I'm going to try something else. The muzzy works. But i'm not sure why no or so little blood.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 9, 2022)

Stainlessman said:


> I'm new to archery using a crossbow. I used a Muzzy Trocar crossbow broadhead to shoot my first deer. The entrance hole was a diamond shape huge hole but only two drops of blood was found. That was it. No trail to follow. My nephew just shot a 130 lb doe the other late afternoon. Arrow went straight thru. He had a blood trail that we followed but again very little. He was shooting the same broadhead as mine. Deadly. But not alot of blood from it. So. I'm going to try something else. The muzzy works. But i'm not sure why no or so little blood.


 That broadhead is just as good as any! It always amazes me to how fast the clots can plug a hole in deer. Not to mention other material like intestines and such. Rifle hunters are not immune either. Shot placement will always be number 1


----------



## tell sackett (Oct 9, 2022)

Swhacker
It worked


----------



## Stainlessman (Oct 20, 2022)

I bought a package of Rage that was on sale at cabelas , but they have a shock collar you need to install that has tiny slots for the blades to fold and lay back into the collar slot to hold in place when shooting. Are all Rage mechanical heads like this with that collar. Thats a real pain for me. I'm going back to using the Muzzy.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 23, 2022)

Shot a doe yesterday hit way too far back with the rage hypodermic Had stand up blood trail for 75 yards to dead deer.


----------



## quikws6 (Oct 23, 2022)

Probably unpopular butt knock off rage hypodermics from ebay, 25 bucks for 36 of them can’t beat it. I have sharpened the blades and reused them. Great blood and short tracks are a plus.


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 24, 2022)

_I've killed a buck & 2 does this yr with Allen Lightning fixed 3 blade. 9 bucks for 3 at Wal-Mart.  They flew best between trophy taker & griz trick, so decided to use em._


----------



## switchbackxt1 (Oct 24, 2022)

Slick Tricks shoots like a bullet


----------



## Sanderson (Oct 30, 2022)

Grim reaper 100gr expendables 3 blades


----------



## Gbr5pb (Oct 31, 2022)

quikws6 said:


> Probably unpopular butt knock off rage hypodermics from ebay, 25 bucks for 36 of them can’t beat it. I have sharpened the blades and reused them. Great blood and short tracks are a plus.


Just got a pack of the same! Can’t tell any difference


----------

